# NFSD not seeing gssd



## ares (May 25, 2010)

I am attempting to setup NFSv3/4 with Kerberos authentication.

I have got this setup working on one server however when reproducing this setup on a second server it seems to fail.

I get the following in the messages log:


```
nfsd[746]: No gssd, using AUTH_SYS only
```

This is despite the fact gssd is definitely running.


```
[root@bank /var/log]# ps uax | grep gssd
root               727  0.0  0.1 27916  4696  ??  Ss   11:49AM   0:00.01 /usr/sbin/gssd
```

This box was upgraded from 7.1->7.2->8.0-RELEASE and then used a custom kernel from 8.0-STABLE branch to solve a ZFS issue. 

I thought the issue could be that I kept the 8-RELEASE world while using a 8-STABLE kernel however I performing a installworld on the 8-STABLE and the problem persists.

I cannot see any other errors in the logs and running gssd -d from the command line produces nothing.

I would really prefer not to have to format the machine and start again, as everything else is working perfectly.

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2010)

> BUGS
> If nfsd is started when gssd(8) is not running, it will service AUTH_SYS requests only. To fix the problem you must kill nfsd and then restart it, after the gssd(8) is running.



See nfsd(8).


----------



## ares (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the reply SirDice.

I have seen that bug and gssd is most definitely running before I start nfsd. I can cycle them as follows:


```
[root@bank /usr/sbin]# /etc/rc.d/nfsd stop
Stopping nfsd.
[root@bank /usr/sbin]# ps aux | grep nfsd
root           11747  0.0  0.0  9092  1428   2  S+    1:32PM   0:00.00 grep nfsd
[root@bank /usr/sbin]# /etc/rc.d/gssd restart
Stopping gssd.
Starting gssd.
[root@bank /usr/sbin]# /etc/rc.d/nfsd start
Starting nfsd.
[root@bank ~]# tail /var/log/messages | grep AUTH_SYS
May 25 13:36:52 bank nfsd[746]: No gssd, using AUTH_SYS only
```


----------



## dulemars (Sep 10, 2010)

I have the same issue here... Ideas, anyone?


----------

